
A mechanical calculator to perform basic arithmetic operations - seesawtron
https://youtu.be/aDN4s8ElxqE
======
seesawtron
Wikipedia description:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_calculator](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_calculator)

